
Microsoft Heading to the U.S. Supreme Court Over Xbox Suit - Golddisk
http://thesurge.net/microsoft-heading-to-the-u-s-supreme-court-over-xbox-suit/
======
Golddisk
Chances are most users who had their discs scratched failed to read/follow the
warning sticker that shipped on all consoles stating not to move the console
with a disc inside.

